# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo

## tarali

*Ik stel me ook even voor, ben vrouw 65 lentes jong() en ben gescheiden in 2006 dus al een hele tijd, ik woon nu op een appartementje in Londerzeel, heb wel een lieve vriend gevonden uit Nederland waar ik elke week naartoe ga van woensdag tot zondag, dus vandaag komt hij me terug halen, gelukkig want 7 dagen op de week alleen hier, daar word ik op den duur somber van ...

We denken volgend jaar bijeen te gaan wonen ergens in België kort bij de grens voor zijn familie, ikzelf heb geen familie heb ook geen kinderen gehad, wel 2 lieve hondjes die al overleden zijn van in 1994, misschien schaf ik me terug eentje aan wie weet !

Ben een echte dierenvriend dat mag ik zeker niet vergeten te vermelden !

Mijn hondjes noemden tara en ali, vandaar TARALI

Ik hoop hier wat vrienden te vinden 
wens jullie een fijne dag.....*
groetjes van mij  :Wink:

----------

